# Breeding Season For Frogs ?



## SHADES254 (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

I am still fairly new to the hobby, and have a couple of questions
regarding breeding that I hope someone can shed some light on for me. My male
Leuc seems to be in sexual hyper drive. He sings all day, and even quite awhile
after the lights have gone out. My question more or less is, do the frogs have certain
times of year when they are more prolific breeders, or do they even have a sense for
what stage of the time of year it is? I would guess in the wild they would be very in
tune with what time of year it is, but wonder does this instict still carry over into the
home viv?
I also have noticed the last month that my two female red galacts have
gone into some type of hibernation mode? The male is out constantly in search of food,
or just exploring. The females have hardly even shown themselves at all, and I can say
I haven't observed either of them feeding. Is it possible the male is bringing food to them,
and they are nesting? Or do some species of frogs do some sort of hibernation this time
of the year. I live in the Northern Illinois climate if that has any bearing on all of this.
Thanks guys for any insight that anyone can contribute on these
two events that have been going on in my 2 vivs.


----------



## Petersi (Jan 31, 2008)

The frogs breeding season is based on the rain so a humid tank can instigate breeding. As for frog transporting food for the females that's a no. How warm is the room they are in? Their metabolism could just be really low.


----------

